

Black business is fading? Startups and collaboration can be the cure - virtica
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20131209/OPINION/131209835/black-business-is-fading-startups-and-collaboration-can-be-the-cure

======
virtica
Very important discussion that we all need to have.

